# Chute control



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

My neighbor has a 26” storm that’s about 6 years old. His machine has the joy stick to control the chute. Problem is the plastic gears near the chute under that little plastic cover don’t hold the chute in place. When he gets into heavy snow, the chute kind of goes whichever way the snow pushes it. If you manually push the chute you can hear the gears slip and it rotates. Anyone know if they make metal replacement gears, as a replacement for this, or there’s some other fix. I have an older 8hp Simplicity with plastic chute gears, and they offered metal gears as an OEM replacement. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Give MTD a call, and ask them.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyone have the number handy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It would help if you posted the model number of the machine so we can pull up the parts list to figure out what the P/N is.
On my 2009 Troy (MTD) the chute is plastic with notches and the crank is looped metal similar to an auger. PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
So I'm guessing your neighbor's machine is totally different explaining the need for that model number on the ID tag on the back of the machine. 
Since you want to see if there is a metal replacement for a plastic part it makes sense to call MTD to see if such a replacement exists.


.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have found that when you call a manufacturer, they never want to stray from the factory design. Probably a liability issue !


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Neighbor just got back into town and sent me a pic of model number. 
31AM63PP711. Ser # 18268B30316


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

